# Latest improvement to my Pro Angler



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

After melting a block and a bag of ice every trip this summer I decided to insulate the front hatch. Went to Lowes bought a roll of what looks like mylar and bubble wrap insulation and 3 rolls of foil tape. Had to make sure to stay far enough off the edges so it does not to interfere with the seal. Used one layer on the bottom and two on the lid. 

Gonna see how well it works out tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Does it work better? I like the idea. Do you not use a fish bag?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great idea!!!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Be sure to post a report afterwards. Looks like a terrific idea. Cudos!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice! Need to find someone with an unmodified PA. Put 10lbs of ice in each and leave em side-by-side for a day or 2 and then compare!

Good job man!
Alex


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Jan 20, 2012)

I bet it works well, a little bit of insulation will probably go a long way. Looks good.
Rick


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I tried it out on Sat and after 10 hrs on the water I still had ice.


----------

